# "Sorry, that llama sure looked like elk"



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

".30-06 rifle with Leupold Scope - $650.
"Out of state license - $600.
"Gas to drive from New York - $700.
"Taking a trophy Montana llama - priceless."

http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles/2009/01/15/news/state/55-llama.txt


.


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoooo boy, that's pretty dumb! I bet he hears about that from his buddies, and rightly so!

There was a moron over in Minnesota a few years back that shot a horse and thought it was a whitetail. You know, only about 1000lbs heavier than your average buck. To make matters worse, the horse was GREY! The absolute worst part? There was a girl RIDING the horse!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Some people should be banned from owning a gun.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

A couple of years ago at a meeting of our county sportmens federation a DEC officer related various hunting violations. One was about the guy who shot the biggest Doe he ever saw. He ended up having to pay for the donkey.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

My mother grew up in Minnesota, and a hunter from the "big city" shot a jersey cow that I guess through the trees looked like a deer....


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

ladycat said:


> Some people should be banned from owning a gun.


Don't worry!!! I think the next administration will help you with that!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

SunnyJim said:


> Hoooo boy, that's pretty dumb! I bet he hears about that from his buddies, and rightly so!
> 
> There was a moron over in Minnesota a few years back that shot a horse and thought it was a whitetail. You know, only about 1000lbs heavier than your average buck. To make matters worse, the horse was GREY! The absolute worst part? There was a girl RIDING the horse!


Yeah, we have problems with girls riding the deer all over out here .


That is so funny in a sick twisted sort of way. I warned that Llama about wearing those antlers, but he felt he had to prove a point.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Not long ago a St Louis 'an shot a Black angus cow at the break of day, when he realizes what he had done he went straight to the landowner and asked him what the cow was worth, then promptly paid him TWICE the amount the farmer mentioned. Pulled out and headed back for the city, said he wanted to hunt again someday, but figured he should reflect on what he had done for a good while before hunting again. As he was fixing to leave the landowner told him he was welcome to come back anytime he wanted and bag another cow at that rate.:goodjob:


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

An easterner out here shot a cow elk and found another hunter beat him to the carcass. He got irate and was yelling and pointing his rifle, telling him to move away. The other hunter said sure, no problem, but can I at least get my saddle?

My favorite true story was from Jackson Hole. A city guy was registering at a motel that looked out over the winter grounds of the elk herds. They had a spotting scope in the lobby so you could look at them. He looked around at a herd of mule deer for a while and asked the clerk if those were deer. Yep. He looked a while longer and asked, How old do they have to be before they're elk?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Reminds me of this old timer mountain man in NC mountains. Shortly after an elk stocking site,this mountain man shot a bull elk and was riding around with the elk in his pickup,telling everyone he saw,that he had killed the biggest whitetail buck there had ever been. Every thing was fine till someone spilled the beans and a gamewarden over heard news. I forget how many thousand it cost the guy, but it was right many. Eddie Buck


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

A quite a few years back a citiot tried to register at the local bear station a field dressed, tagged black labrador dog. To his credit, it didn't have a collar. How was he to know?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Not to change the thread, but why is it always city people or Easternerns that are the Butts of these stories? Not saying they aren't true. But believe it or not this city raised northeasterner has met some of the country bred that couldn't out think a head of cabbage. Although I did have a city guy tell me rabbits lived in trees.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok.. I'll tell a "dumb country boy" story...

I regret to say the individuals involved were actually close friends of ours. I think this reflects rather badly on our choice of friends...

So they're out in the woods. One of them is hunting from a tree stand, the other is not. One of them takes a shot at a porcupine in a tree. 

The bear in the tree lets out an awful noise which turns out to be the sound of a brother-in-law with a load of buckshot, or rather a partial load, since most of it missed him, hitting him in the ass.

Now, leaving aside that the brother in law in question had discussed the location of the tree stand, was wearing a black and red plaid pair of pants and a green plaid jacket... what I want to know is, what do you say to your sister when she meets you at the hospital and you've just tried to blow off her husband's private parts?

"Oops, sorry about that" seems a little lame to me.

On a less light note, a teen took a pot shot at a tractor in a field a couple years ago and killed the farmer inside. Teen has been convicted of.. I believe.. murder. They tried to argue "accident" but there is nothing "accidental" about shooting at a tractor in an open field.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Friend of mine lived next door to a Wildlife Management Area. Raised goats. Game warden called him one day and said he better get down to the check in station. Someone was checking in one of his goats as a doe (Deer). Archery hunt, so the guy had to be pretty close.

alan


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

JJ Grandits said:


> Not to change the thread, but why is it always city people or Easternerns that are the Butts of these stories?


Here the butt of jokes is usually from Seattle. We have a love/hate relationship with that city. They are usually variations of the blond jokes.

A young country boy not far from here did kill a woman last year, mistaking her for a bear. It was considered an accident, tho a preventable one. The boy didn't have an adult with him which is the law, only his older brother who wasn't old enough to be considered an adult. It was very sad for all involved.


----------



## derekv (Jan 31, 2007)

last year or the year before some woman from the city was shot during deer season walking in the bush wearing a brown coat, i dont know if she lived or not, then not to far from me some guy got shot in the face opening day of turkey season. he lived i know that. i heard a story about a guy who shot two old sisters horse because it was out, and went and hung it in his barn for dog meat. could only shake my head at that one


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I was once visiting a friend who lived along a dirt road, houses all on one side of the road. It was winter, snow on the ground and I was wearing a light-minty green coat and walking her dog when a bullet slammed into a tree a few inches from my head.
A guy came out from the woods to say 'Sorry, I thought you were a turkey"
Not only did he apparently believe that lots of 5'2 pastel mint green turkeys walked Elkhounds down the road, but he had shot towards the houses. I was no more then 70 feet from someone's home.

Stuff like that is why some people think gun legislation is the answer. I just think a real hunter should shoot them.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I grew up in MT and went to college in Bozeman. One year a guy stopped at the game check station so they can extract a tooth for analysis. the guy had a cow elk tag, but had shot a mule. The game warden asked him if he realized he may have not shot an elk, because it had shoes on it. 

Bobg


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I have to admit I was Sheep hunting and was folloing what I thought was a herd of Sheep for half a Day to find they was Goats.:shrug:

big rockpile


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

One woman shot a bear in Ohio and claimed she was shooting at a deer. Sure....  Once one of our cows got shot by someone hunting deer, black angus must look a lot like deer. 

Idiot "hunters" who don't care to be sure of their target should IMO be prosecuted and lose their license, for life if they shoot a person. And then whatever charges apply should be charged against them. I just don't get why poor excuses get off scott free because they were "hunting". I don't believe in taking their guns, just their hunting privileges.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I gotta retarded hunter story. I worked with a fella that told me a real gem. He was out hunting on public land and as he was coming back to his truck he ran into some other hunters. He asked them if they got anything. To that they replied,"No but we got a few 'sound' shots off." My coworker asked them what a sound shot was. Apparently it is when someone shoots at a sound hoping that there is a critter making it. Rather dangerous way to hunt. 

A friend of mine told me a story about how his Uncle was walking out in his woods bow hunting when he stumbled upon two guys from the big city dressed up in full military camo with AK-47s and bayonets pointed outwards. He asked them what they thought they were doing, they replied that they were deer hunting and had permission from the land owner. Well it was bow season, and my friends Uncle had never seen those two clowns in his life.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I read somewhere about some varmint hunters who used a loaded .22 shell as a replacement fuse in an old truck. The shell overheated and discharged the bullet into the groin of one of them.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Many years ago somebody brought a newbie to my wife's grandfathers hunting camp. First morning of the season, he was gone when they got up so they figured he had left and they went hunting. Her grandfather saw a nice buck partly covered behind a tree and shot it in the shoulder. When they went to get it, they found....

that the newbie had somehow gotten hold of a stuffed head with cape attached and he was laying behind the tree wearing the cape OVER his head and shoulders, bucks head somehow balanced on top of his, hoping to attract deer that way. Shot hit him right square in the head.

Police figured it more or less served him right.


----------

